# free betta drawings :)



## kehaar (Dec 28, 2011)

I want to expand my drawing skills, so I thought, why not draw some bettas for all the lovely people here?

example of my work:








this took about 5 mins, hence the messy colouring. I'll be more careful with requests though.

if you want one, just leave your fish's picture and any special requests you may have!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

The style looks sort of abstract, it's pretty 

You can practice w my new guy if ya want! He's my avatar pic... If you need a bigger pic then just say so.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do rose?:
















she is a long finned, VT girl, her fins are more longer since these are old pics


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

If you have time can you do one of Mr. Plum? Thank you!


----------



## kehaar (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll get these done today and post them up later tonight  everyone has such pretty bettas!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks =]


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

If you have some free time, you can have a go at Winchester. :-D


----------

